
Exoframe – self-hosted alternative to Now.sh - diego-vieira
https://github.com/exoframejs/exoframe
======
diego-vieira
Medium article + video demo

[https://hackernoon.com/introducing-exoframe-beta-self-
hosted...](https://hackernoon.com/introducing-exoframe-beta-self-hosted-
alternative-to-now-sh-80643f96b84b)

